# would this be considered a potty training "issue"?



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie is now a year old. She is bell trained to go outside. She is good about going out in all weather. Sometimes she will hold it if the grass is really wet. She is pretty reliable as evidenced a few weeks ago when she had a bout of diarrhea and rang the bells during the night to go out. Today she had not yet pooped and I had to leave to take DD somewhere. We took her out before we left, but she ran back to the porch. Well, when I came home there in front of the potty bells was some poop. I am sure she rang the bells, but no one was here to let her out. I have just started not crating her when I leave for short errands. I don't want an indoor litter box as we have 4 cats and they would be all over that thing. Should I keep a pad near the door with the bells or chalk this up to an accident?


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I think I'd chalk it up to an accident and not be concerned unless it keeps happening


----------

